# Lemon Grass Oil



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

Where is the best place to order Lemon Grass Oil? Is one brand better than another??


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ebay...........Don't know about brands..........


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have caught hundreds of swarms with the bottle I bought from Glorybee.

http://www.glorybee.com/shop/Lemongrass-Essential-Oil.html

A few drops per trap, just in the front entrance. Or, like Charlie, you can waste a baggie and Q-tip.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You will find it hard to beat the prices at this site:
http://www.100pureessentialoils.com/products/lemongrass-oil-1-oz.html

Note towards the bottom of the page they have a variety of different size bottles.


----------



## txsbman (Oct 4, 2011)

Your local health food or vitamin store should have some too!


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I buy local. My local health food store gave me a free bottle just because it was leaking when delivered. I put it on my carpet and makes the dog smell go away. Love the stuff for traps and home!


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

LemonGrass 100% Pure Essential Oil 

http://www.puritan.com/essential-oi...rm=lemon grass oil&rdcnt=1&sortorder=2&Page=1


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

I got my lemongrass oil from the local health food store. I want to say it was about $5 for a little bottle but it'll most likely last me for years.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I have bought eo's from "WFMED.com" in the past. 

http://www.wfmed.com/products/Lemongrass-5-ml-(choice-up-to-32oz).html 


They are also selling on ebay.

http://stores.ebay.com/WFMED/Lemong...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1

You can get 4 oz. for $6.00 plus $4 shipping...


And then there is also Lebermuth: http://lebermuth.com/


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Oriental markets sell lemon Grass; is there any reason the think crushing a handful and placing it in the hive wouldn't work? - Mike


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>is there any reason the think crushing a handful and placing it in the hive wouldn't work

It works find. It just doesn't last as long.


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

BeeCurious said:


> I have bought eo's from "WFMED.com" in the past.
> 
> http://www.wfmed.com/products/Lemongrass-5-ml-(choice-up-to-32oz).html
> 
> ...


I have bought from them also, no complaints.
Jim


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a bottle that is at least 8 years old now, it is highly concentrated and a 1 oz bottle will last forever. Just buy it at the natural food or aroma therapy supplier. It should be about 5.00 an oz. It is oil of lemon grass so the brand doesn't matter as long as you are buying 100% lemon grass oil without any other additives.


----------

